# Parafin wax



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Put an ad in the "Wanted" section or go on ebay.

Beeswax is the only way to go. I think it has a lower melt point.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bees-Wax-5-lbs-of-Pure-Beeswax-from-The-Wax-Works_W0QQitemZ8281821295QQcategoryZ28119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Patrick Scannell (Jul 3, 2004)

>>Beeswax is the only way to go.

Why? 

I've used parafin and don't see any problem with it.

If you melted down your comb, you would slightly contaminate your beeswax, but if that is not a concern, what is the problem?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Of course parafin will work. But in light of this question being in a "biological beekeeping" section I think it is a poor choice.

I personally use it because I have it, it is natural, it requires no petroleum, the bees like it, and smells excellent!!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Also if you have to buy beeswax some beekeeper is making a dollar and not petroleum corporations. Makes me feel warm and fuzzy...


----------



## Patrick Scannell (Jul 3, 2004)

Agreed. Beeswax smells better, works better, and has better karma. But if you don't have any, parafin will do until you get some.


----------



## Finman (Nov 5, 2004)

Parafin has mixed into foundations and bees cannot make good combs. It is harmfull stuff in beewax.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Nowdays beeswax is nearly as easy as getting parafin. Why screw around??


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Buy a 100% beeswax candle and you can use it to dribble the wax in and you won't have to use parafin. Parafin is not a good idea.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

I haven't tried it, but I figure that using a beeswax candle (available at crafts and home decore stores, etc) could simply be burned and dripped into spots along the foundation. kind of like tack-welding. Of course, a candle will cost you more than the wax in a block from a local beekeeper. Check your association.

Waya


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

I agree with the "it's ok to use" crowd. Oh wait, there was only one guy who said it was ok to use. Well, I agree with him. It's not like an entire parafin brick is needed to tack the foundation in place.


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey, some of you beekeepers near Lodi, CA. Send Art a little chunk of beeswax.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Sure its "OK", so is silicone caulking, glue sticks, and melted tupperware. But nothing is as good as bees wax. And its not like its a rare commodity.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Well, isn't that what the question was about in the first place? Is it OK? Yes, it is. So there.









edited: besides, parafin is used for waxing jam and jelly. Now, what about all that food grade MINERAL OIL? Where is that derived from? So there again. 

[ May 08, 2006, 10:29 PM: Message edited by: Dick Allen ]


----------



## guatebee (Nov 15, 2004)

OK, both substances are OK, as long as you DO NOT CONSIDER THEM TO BE THE SAME. To me, the real danger lies in relaxing so much as to loose sight of the differences.

Honey and sugar are both sweet, natural and delicious, aren`t they? But they are not the same!!


----------



## Finman (Nov 5, 2004)

It is not natural question. Paraffin is not beewax as stuff. Bees's instinct don't understand the stuff because it has not got chemistry lessons.

Parafin is from nature. It is sure.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

What about the melting temps? If the paraffin (and I don't know) has a significantly higher melting point, it may simply melt the foundation rather than adhere to it. Hmm, let me try this...

Ok, I dribbled a melting candle on the edge of a peice of foundation. The tiniest of drops did "thin" the beeswax which seemed to absorb the heat and kept the paraffin from cooling quickly. I'm sure that a thick bead of paraffin would simply cut through the beeswax. This would not result in the desired "cementing" under the conditions that I tried. Again, small tack-welding might, but care would have to be taken to allow the paraffin to cool before stress was put on the area. 

I take the question to imply, "will it work without causing harm." I don't think it will work as well as hoped. 

Waya


----------



## Patrick Scannell (Jul 3, 2004)

Melting temps are:

beeswax 62-65 degrees C
paraffin 47-65 degrees C

Using a waxing tube, paraffin anchors beeswax foundation just fine. No problems. But always remember - beeswax is better.

Art, did we answer your question?


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks Patrick,
I sit corrected.
Waya


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

The wide range in paraffin is due to the additives used for candles etc. Food grade paraffin has a higher, narrower melt point.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

I had a few minutes and googled the waxes. Heres some useful information about natural beeswax:

Check your area for apiaries. The bee keepers often sell natural beeswax, or even coloured and scented block and sheet beeswax.  Ask if they filter it (to remove honeycomb and other material).

http://members.iinet.com.au/~campbell1/waxes.htm

Remember to ask if the honeycomb has been removed before acquiring your beeswax. Isnt the internet wonderful source of information?


----------



## Art Lee (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Guys, Been gone a few days and what a surprize. You guys ROCK!! I took the time today and drove down to Mann Lake (45 mins) and picked up 5 lbs. of bees wax. I tried the parafin on 20 frames, then melted down some cull drawn comb to try. I liked the bees wax the best. It was just alot easier to work with... Smelled better, more natural, and gave me that warm fuzzy feeling...lol
Thanks alot, Art


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Glad you were able to get some beeswax Art. Did you ask if the honeycomb had been filtered out?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Gotta luv the "warm fuzzies" Art. Glad you got your beeswax.


----------



## Art Lee (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Dick, The wax was in 25 or 30 lb. blocks. The guy just broke off a chunk and weighed it. He said it was raw bees wax... Do I need to filter it or something?
Thanks, Art


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

nope, it should be good to go. i was just being a typical smart-ass about misinformation given from the URL over this: "Ask if they filter it (to remove honeycomb...."

it seems those folks giving advice on that website i quoted from don't seem to realize where beeswax is derived from!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey Dick! I hear that heating your candle will make it burn. That sound right to you?


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh No!  

not that again! 

http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=19;t=000020#000000


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

I tried to filter out the honeycomb when I melted the wax from my hive, and it just kept disappearing.


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

I actually tack weld strips of small cell foundation into frames using a soldering gun that has a flat tip. I insert the strip of foundation into the grooved top bar then insert the flat tip of the soldering gun into the grove. Pull the trigger and a spot of wax melts. Slide the flat tip of the soldering gun an inch or so and melt another spot. Continue this the length of the top bar. If ya feel that a couple of spots don't hold well add a couple more tacks. Beats dripping wax from a candle. Ya just use the wax from the strips. If ya already have foundation why do ya need to buy candles or bees wax?????


----------

